# Deb Has News



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope Deb can share this with you soon. We are so excited, but she has to tell it. LOL


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jul 8 2009, 05:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802851


> I hope Deb can share this with you soon. We are so excited, but she has to tell it. LOL[/B]



Should we be making guess'? Let's see, I say she's expecting!! :shocked:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

The pregnant little girl had babies! Is my guess LOL. Oh the suspense!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Well I hope it is good news, we have been having so many SM members having so many problems, we need some good news.

Maybe Maggie had her puppies or
Maybe Toto is not as bad as we thought.
Who knows


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh come on?! We want to know NOW! LOL


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Deb, where are you? Since your not here i'm going to take a guess. 

I say Toto isn't as bad as we thought. rayer: If i remember correctly Deb was taking Toto to the vet soon.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

OMG...come onnnnnnn


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I could REALLY use some good news before I go to bed... pleeeeeeze! rayer:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

She's getting married :brownbag: or she's adopting another one.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! Edie, and I, are soooo relieved. Yep, our little tick-infested, flea-infested, stray had her puppies in comfort.

Look at them!! We were so worried for her, as we had no idea (being a stray) what she was in for.

I couldn't believe when Edie called, said, "We are Aunties!!" 

I can't believe how this all came into place for our precious Maggie. Just a few days ago, she was found, on the streets.
Can you imagine, her, and the puppies, fate, had this man not picked her up, and contacted Edie. Gives me goose-bumps.

So yes, we have two, so far, healthy georgous pups. And a healthy mom, in comfort. Bless her little heart.

Gosh, I cringe, at what could have been their destination, on the streets.

Way to go Edie!! You Rock beyond belief, girlfriend!! :rockon: 

Here's precious Maggie, with our pups!! :wub: 

[attachment=54824:Maggiepuppies.jpg]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*Here's Maggie's foster mom's details:

*Hi Edie,

<span style="color:#0000ff">I am calling the rescue "Sweetie" which she seems appropriate as she is so calm and responsive to care and affection. I can't believe how fast she had the pups. I came home from a doctor's appointment at 10 a.m., changed clothes, and took her outside to "potty" and I noticed a contraction. I quickly scooped her up and her bag of water broke on me. I placed her in in welping bed at 10:15, and she had the first pup at 10:30 (female) and at 11:00 she had a male. Both pups looked great--girl weighs 4 oz. and boy 5 oz. She busy licking and feeding them and seems very content. I have never seen so many ticks and fleas on any dog. Thank goodness they were dead from Frontline that Kathy had applied. This poor dog has been neglected for a long time as her belly and underarms were black from so many flea and tick bites. She has sores all over her body. I worked for 3 hours cutting out dead insects, stickers and mats. She is the sweetiest girl and responds to our attention and carresses. I will keep you informed of her progress. I did have my husband take a picture of her before I groomed her. From my previous experience with rescues, I know she will only look better as time goes on. Judy Crowe</span>


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful picture of Maggie and babies. What are the pups, boys, girls or one of each?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations to all the wonderful aunties who made this possible! [attachment=54826:bravo.gif]


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How wonderful!!!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 8 2009, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802909


> OMG!!! Edie, and I, are soooo relieved. Yep, our little tick-infested, flea-infested, stray had her puppies in comfort.
> 
> Look at them!! We were so worried for her, as we had no idea (being a stray) what she was in for.
> 
> ...


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

God Bless her little heart! Deb, you are right. It was a miracle that man found her when he did. You guys are ANGELS, all of you! God bless you for what you do for these babies. Oh, please keep the updates and pictures coming.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 8 2009, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802914


> Congratulations to all the wonderful aunties who made this possible! [attachment=54826:bravo.gif][/B]



Yep, we had several involved with this little one. Bless the man, who cared enough to scoop her from the streets,
and contact rescue.

And shame on the original owners. This girl should have been spayed, and taken care of. No excuse for this.

Even if she got loose, she is still un-spayed, not chipped, and not listed in the lost and found.

This sounds harsh, but many owners, can KMA.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

What a miracle :wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 8 2009, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802919


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 8 2009, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802914





> Congratulations to all the wonderful aunties who made this possible! [attachment=54826:bravo.gif][/B]



Yep, we had several involved with this little one. Bless the man, who cared enough to scoop her from the streets,
and contact rescue.

And shame on the original owners. This girl should have been spayed, and taken care of. No excuse for this.

Even if she got loose, she is still un-spayed, not chipped, and not listed in the lost and found.

This sounds harsh, but many owners, can KMA.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Agree with you TOTALLY!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

It is nothing short of miraculous that she found her way just in time to those who are now giving her the best care possible. :heart: 

Bless her sweet little heart. So glad she and the babies are doing well. :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jul 8 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802916


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 8 2009, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802909





> OMG!!! Edie, and I, are soooo relieved. Yep, our little tick-infested, flea-infested, stray had her puppies in comfort.
> 
> Look at them!! We were so worried for her, as we had no idea (being a stray) what she was in for.
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Awwwwww beautiful puppies! :wub2: They look like they're pure maltese!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww look at those two little babies! White as can be, aren't they? It will be interesting to see how they look as they get older. Wonder what breed the father was!

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 8 2009, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802919


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 8 2009, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802914





> Congratulations to all the wonderful aunties who made this possible! [attachment=54826:bravo.gif][/B]



Yep, we had several involved with this little one. Bless the man, who cared enough to scoop her from the streets,
and contact rescue.

And shame on the original owners. This girl should have been spayed, and taken care of. No excuse for this.

Even if she got loose, she is still un-spayed, not chipped, and not listed in the lost and found.

This sounds harsh, but many owners, can KMA.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I agree completely. Even if the owners didn't flat out dump her, it's pretty obvious she wasn't getting proper care. Poor sweet little girl. I'm so glad she was brought in before she had those babies. Because of loving people in rescue, she got to have her babies in a safe comfortable place instead of in a gutter somewhere. Thank you all for what you do!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

THANK YOU, :ThankYou: THANK YOU, :ThankYou: THANK YOU, for all you do to help these little ones that need help so badly.
I am so glad to see Maggie had her pups with no problems, she has had all the problems she ever needs for the rest of her little life. :wub: :tender: So here is congratulations to you little Maggie for your little ones and doing a good job. :Flowers 2: And thank you to everyone that gave her a nice place to feel safe to have her little ones. :ThankYou: :SM Rocks!:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

What a miracle in so many ways....first that this man was alert enough to scoop up this sweetie and knew to contact Edie!
Thank you to everyone for each small miracle along the way.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm so glad this little girl and her babies are ok and safe. Thank you to all who saved her. Thank God that man got her off the streets. Does she appear to be healthy aside from everything you mentioned?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Aunties! Beautiful Mom and babies. You must be so proud. I'm proud to know you ladies!
xoxoxoo


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

What a beautiful girl and cute puppies! :wub: :wub: What you do is so amazing and I think you are one of the most caring people I know, Deb. I like how you give bad owners a piece of your mind (whether they hear you or not)!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh that photo is as precious as can be!!! 
My first thought is.... She looks so contented with her babies! It's like she knows that now she and they will be kept safe and sound! Like others , I can't imagine her and the babies fate had she not been saved from the streets and brought into the loving care of rescue! God bless all those involved in saving this precious girl and her babies!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

How precious those babies are! I'm so glad she didn't have to have her babies somewhere off by herself, alone, probably scared. What if the babies had been too big and no one would have been there to help her. Instead, she was in a loving home and being cared for. 

You guys are angels!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I know it took a lot of effort, time and money on many peoples' part...but I love happy endings!!! I praise all of you for the work you do to help these precious furbabies have better lives. :ThankYou:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Beautiful pic. It's so nice to see her so comfortable and content. :wub: Congratulations Aunties!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 8 2009, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802919


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 8 2009, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802914





> Congratulations to all the wonderful aunties who made this possible! [attachment=54826:bravo.gif][/B]



Yep, we had several involved with this little one. Bless the man, who cared enough to scoop her from the streets,
and contact rescue.

And shame on the original owners. This girl should have been spayed, and taken care of. No excuse for this.

Even if she got loose, she is still un-spayed, not chipped, and not listed in the lost and found.

This sounds harsh, but many owners, can KMA.




[/B][/QUOTE]

Congrats to the Aunties! :celebrate - fireworks: 

Did anyone look on http://www.fidofinder.com/ ? There are 486 lost Maltese listed around the country on that website, some with pictures.

This precious baby is lucky someone scooped her up and contacted the 'right' people. Those babies will have a good life now. 

Wish I could apply for the pups...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

What an amazing and wonderful story this is turning out to be. Mom looks so content there with the babies. I know she understands that she and the babies are safe now. god... I can't even THINK about this without tearing up.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Good news is just what we need. :biggrin: Can you tell what type of dog the puppies are? :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so glad you all rescued her in time! What precious babies and what a wonderful mommy! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww, I am happy to hear that she and her pups are now in a safe haven.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Jul 9 2009, 03:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803277


> Good news is just what we need. :biggrin: Can you tell what type of dog the puppies are? :wub:[/B]


 The foster Mom who in past years bred and showed AMA Maltese, thinks they are purebred. May not be quality Maltese, but at least not a designer dog. Hugs,Edie


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

So glad everything work out for mama and her pups.Thanks to the kind man for picking her up from the streets :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am so glad that she had the puppies and is safe and happy now.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh! Bless her little heart, Thanks to all involved in her rescue. :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Great job!!!!!! they all looks so precious mom and babies - someone was watching over this little girl and got her to a special place -thanks for taking such good care of them


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I can't read this thread and look at that sweet pic without getting goose bumps and tearing up. :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What an beautiful picture. Sweet little girl and beautiful puppies. She timed everything just right bless her heart. Blessings and thanks to everyone involved. That picture just melts your heart doesn't it?


----------

